# chocolate cherry port



## ryangws (Dec 5, 2010)

hey guys, going to be starting a cherry port. i have read through this thread...and like the sound of it.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9369

i have about 15# of cherries. they are defrosting right now.
here is my modification to the recipe above.
let me know what you think



<div style="overflow: auto;">
(2 gallon )Chocolate Cherry Port 


18#Cherries (bing) (not juiced) 


3/4 galWater

32oz Red Grape Concentrate

5oz organic dagoba Cocoa Powder

3-4 lbsSugar + 1.5 cups dark brown sugar to SG of 

1.130

2 tsp Yeast Energizer 

2 tsp Yeast Nutrient

2 tsp Pectic Enzyme

NoAcid Blend

1 pkg Yeast
2 camden crushed

1 vanilla bean and oak after ferment like Bob did.

i really like the sound of this recipe. i did a cherry wine with the other half of the harvest and it turned out great. i really want to try this recipe.

my major questions are
1) are the amounts correct for the # of cherries i got?
2) what yeast should i use? i have Pasteur red, premier cuvee, montrachet, and cote des blancs on hand. i would like to use one of these that i have in my fridg. i am thinking the premier curve???
3) what type of oak?

thanks


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the recipe looks great!!!


I would start with the amount of cherries you mentioned, But I would get some more to do a F-Pack later. (20-30% of what you start with)


I would probably use the Cuvee yeast. (maybe Pastuer)


I would use light or medium toast oak...


Keep us posted....


----------



## Bert (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm thinking you will be short on the water....fruit wines made with the fruit, generality have a lot of loss of liquid when racking to get rid of the fines from the fruit.....2 gallons of water would be closer for a 2 gal. batch IMO.....Good Luck...Keep us posted..


----------



## ryangws (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks will do, bert

any thing i should know about different types of oak, go american?


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 6, 2010)

American is said to be a little more "bold" then French.


Hungarian is said to be a happy medium.... I think I would try Hungarian.


.... Remember not to just add water (or any other ingredient) just to fit a recipe. 15 lbs of cherries may add alot of liquid. Just kind of take it as it comes....


P.S. I also use Dry Malt Extract in my Ports. You should consider some of that.... (it may not be needed with the cocoa???)


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2010)

The Dry Malt Extract will still be needed for the mouth feel and keep in mind the cocoa powder will leave a LOT of sediment so extra to start with would be wise . Great choice for the cocoa BTW.
I would go with a med toast oak and some cocoa nibs to age this one on.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 6, 2010)

ryangws, My port has been bottled for a little while. I have already got into it a couple of times. Mine has a lot of chocolate flavor up front with the cherry coming in at the end. The cherry flavor seems to slowly get a little stronger as it ages. I agree with goodfella, you may want to add an F-pack, time will tell. The chocolate gave mine a nice mouthfeel, my own prefrence would be to up the mouthfeel when I make the next batch. If you use dry malt extract MAKE SURE!!!!! it's extra light. I used a light malt extract on a couple of other wines and they have a beer type flavor to them.

Keep us posted 

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Dec 6, 2010)

I looked it up and I used 2 vanilla beans, and 1 1/2 oz med toast Hungarian Oak in mine.

BOB


----------



## ryangws (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks guys. just checked the sg and it was 1.080 so i added some more sugar and brought the water up to 2 gal. will check it again in a few hours. tasts great though. not too much chocolate, can still taste the cherry.

with the cherries in the liquid, it hits the 3 gal mark. so when i pull the cherry bag out, about 2gal is left. was hoping for a 3 gal batch, but i didnt think i had enough cherries.

Dagoba chocolate factory is about 100 feet from where i work. they make some dank organic chocolate. cant bring myself to use anything less. wish i could get it at a better price thought.

i added 4oz of chocolate, should i add more when aging?
pitching yeast tonight or tomorrow. cuvee to get the higher ABV???


----------



## fivebk (Dec 7, 2010)

I used 71-B 1122 and it finally stopped at 18.33. I fed it extra sugar twice. I added 8oz of hersheys cocoa powder and the chocolate is plenty strong. I think the chocolate needs to be added up front unless you plan on using an extract. It's really hard to get it to blend into the must.

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Dec 7, 2010)

The amount of chocolate you use will vary some what depending on what you want to accomplish. I have a 3 gallon chocolate spice mead going and I added 9.6 oz of cocoa powder and its currently sitting on 1 lb. of cocoa nibs. Also have a chocolate maple mead going and only added 5 oz of cocoa powder and it will not get any cocoa nibs. I used Lalvin D254 for both since I was sort of coping someones recipe.
If you decide you need more chocolate flavor after fermentation you can always add a pure chocolate extract.


----------



## ryangws (Dec 21, 2010)

i racked it off the lees. 0.997 was the gravity.

it tasted much better a few days ago when it was 1.030. its much stronger alcohol taste. with a nice hint of chocolate.

so i am leaving this weekend for the holiday.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2010)

Well it is a port so it will taste better when sweeter.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats what I like about making Port....


Always trying to get that perfect balance between Alcohol and sweetness.


----------



## ryangws (Dec 22, 2010)

ok...so it hasnt bubbled all day.
i think its done. and i am leaving for 4 days this weekend
there is a 1/4 of the sediment there was before i racked it yesterday

should i rack it again and add my sorbate and meta before i leave or wait until Monday/tuesday to do it?

ohh, and when i get to sweeten/f pack, i dont have any leftover fruit, can i use cherry juice in a bottle and some simple syrup? because i doubt i will be able to get cherries at the store this time of year.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 22, 2010)

I would leave it until mon/tue.....


You could simmer down cherry juice and use simple syrup.... OR you can bulk age until cherries are avalible next year.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 22, 2010)

You can leave it until then.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep.... Winemaking= The procrastonaters perfect hobby!!! haha


I was waiting for someone to comment on that.


----------



## ryangws (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys, i racked it and added sorbate and sulfite, then added the oak and a vanilla bean.

now i get to wait i guess.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds good... Don't forget this thread when updates come avalible.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 29, 2011)

Well? 


Is there an update yet?


Enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## ryangws (Aug 12, 2011)

ok, i finally got some cherries from WA on a road trip this past weekend. Bing i think....but they are big and sweet and i am cooking them down right now.

going to rack in a few min and take a reading.

will post more soon. 

btw it tastes really good. has a little bit too much alcohol taste, but hopefully the fpack of cherries will solve that. i can taste just a nice hint of the chocolate., very smooth


----------



## ryangws (Aug 12, 2011)

got about 2 cups of juice from the cherries.

these were much better fruit. much more jucy.


----------



## paubin (Aug 12, 2011)

Use a little pectin enzyme in your f pack and let it do it's thing for a day before adding. 

Pete


----------



## ryangws (Aug 15, 2011)

too late for that paubin.

ok, so it has been settling for a few days now , but i keep hearing it bubble, about 1 per hour or two. is this nomal? should i bottle it?


----------



## paubin (Aug 20, 2011)

Did you ever de-gas the wine? Did you sorbate it last year? If you did sorbate, then it's probably just CO2 escaping. Give it a good stir.

Pete


----------



## ryangws (Aug 25, 2011)

bottled it today.
have two glasses that didnt fit in bottles so have to drink them...darn!

i added a little simple sugar, tastes great.
thanks for everyones help


----------

